# What's in your vise?



## fattyre (Jul 16, 2018)

Lets see some vices in action!



Heres my old trusty Craftsman.   Just finished up some cone adjustments then topped em off with a little fresh grease.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 16, 2018)

Vises are nices(t) for the skiptooth whip.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 18, 2018)

I also have this old beast. No manufacturers markings at all.  Anyone have any ideas why the rear jaw pivots and is removable?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 18, 2018)

Neat vice. Maybe there was another section that you don't have, possibly notched or something for a special use???


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 19, 2018)

My sister's childhood mid 60's Hawthorne in my paint stand vice


----------



## Barto (Jul 22, 2018)

Man, we'll talk about just about anything on this site! Lol!  But, now that you asked....I've been trying to get this crank apart to salvage the teardrop end and pedal stem if possibe.  Tried penatrant, heat, tapping the outside while applying force.  I may not yet have gotten it apart...... but, I now have a shot for this thread...silver lining!!! 





Bart


----------



## oquinn (Jul 23, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Vises are nices(t) for the skiptooth whip.View attachment 839606



Where can you get the parts that hold the drivers. Morrow Bendix and ND? Are there repops


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 25, 2018)

Doesn't anybody have anything from Miami in their vice?


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Jul 26, 2018)

fattyre said:


> I also have this old beast. No manufacturers markings at all.  Anyone have any ideas why the rear jaw pivots and is removable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Looks like a Parker machinist vise.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## OhioJones (Oct 31, 2018)

fattyre said:


> I also have this old beast. No manufacturers markings at all.  Anyone have any ideas why the rear jaw pivots and is removable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice vice. I have seen similar go for several hundred dollars up here. Definitely one that will be around long after we are gone.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 31, 2018)

fattyre said:


> I also have this old beast. No manufacturers markings at all.  Anyone have any ideas why the rear jaw pivots and is removable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That thing is killer


----------



## b 17 fan (Nov 2, 2018)

I made a really crude truing stand from an old fork and some 1/4 " bolts . Works pretty good


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Nov 3, 2018)

The swivel jaw vise needs a tapered pin to hold parallel and remove it to clamp tapered parts.I think it is a REED brand. Here is a photo of a miniature Prentiss vise with a movable rear jaw


----------



## fattyre (Mar 12, 2019)

Fully reconditioned and ready for action!   The reason I couldn't find any markings was because someone did a really nice job of grinding them off.  I'll never know exactly what it is, but found several pictures Parker machinists vices that look very similar.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks to Old Iron Bob for positively identifying this blue vice as a Reed.  He had pictures with a nearly identical one.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 13, 2019)

Got the fork guide up and running. First one tweaked was a colson that had to have truss plate dislodged to zero in on crown. Now a 36 roadmaster.Then I want to do a Schwinn truss - look at fork on 39 roadmaster


----------



## eeapo (Dec 19, 2019)

b 17 fan said:


> I made a really crude truing stand from an old fork and some 1/4 " bolts . Works pretty good View attachment 893820



Crude but it works, best of all it cost -0-


----------



## fattyre (Dec 20, 2019)

Bleeding Hope X2 disc brakes with this sweet power bleeder set up. Perfection every time.   My trusty old Schwinn is providing the air pressure.


----------



## dogdart (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Ross (Jan 24, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eeapo (Jan 24, 2020)

Saving Tempest said:


> Doesn't anybody have anything from Miami in their vice?




LOL


----------



## Barto (Jan 31, 2020)

Ross said:


> View attachment 1129294
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmm, looks like you need a new belt..send it over to me and I'll replace it for free..it will take a few years to get it back to you as shipping in Ct is typically slow...lol!


----------



## Axlerod (Feb 19, 2020)

This is an old Prentiss machinists vise I restored awhile back, although I’m a sucker for the Wilton bullet vises


----------



## all riders (Oct 29, 2020)

fattyre said:


> Fully reconditioned and ready for action!   The reason I couldn't find any markings was because someone did a really nice job of grinding them off.  I'll never know exactly what it is, but found several pictures Parker machinists vices that look very similar.
> View attachment 963119
> 
> View attachment 963120



pretty sure it's not a Parker. Every Parker I've owned has jaws that are so perfectly dovetailed into place that machinists cry when they look at them, They also wrap over the top. This one (in picture) is rough--often the line between vise and jaw is hard to see. Yours is a beauty though.


----------



## all riders (Oct 29, 2020)

Axlerod said:


> This is an old Prentiss machinists vise I restored awhile back, although I’m a sucker for the Wilton bullet vises
> 
> View attachment 1142377



very nice smooth-jaw inserts--elegant


----------



## ian (Oct 30, 2020)

b 17 fan said:


> I made a really crude truing stand from an old fork and some 1/4 " bolts . Works pretty good View attachment 893820



great idea! I'm thinking of something similar.


----------

